# Chat Ärsche



## Merlinbuster (24 Apr. 2008)

Wer kennt die "Arsch-Icons"?
Hier einige Beispiele (den Kopf kann man gerade halten)
(_!_) das ist ein Arsch...

(__!__) grosser Arsch...

(!) schlanker Arsch...

(_._) platter Arsch...

[_T_] viereckiger Arsch...

(_*_) furzender Arsch...

(_o_) ein Arsch, der "viele" Freunde hat...

(_O_) Arsch, der sehr "viele" Freunde hat...

(_$_) ein hochwertiger Arsch...

(_:_) ein sehr seltsamer Arsch...

([email protected]_) ein cyber-Arsch...

(_?_) ein geheimnisvoller Arsch...

(_#_) ein verwundeter Arsch...

(__) ein geschlossener Arsch...

(_%_) Arsch mit Hämorrhoiden...

---> Es geht aber noch weiter!!!
Es gibt auch die "Chat-Titten" :
(o)(o) perfekte Titten...

( + )( + ) Silikon-Titten...

(*)(*) Titten mit hohen Brustwarzen...

(@)(@) Titten mit grossen Brustwarzen...

(oYo) "push-up" Titten...

(^)(^) frierende Titten...

o)(o) von Dracula gebissene Titten...

\o/\o/ Oma's hängende Titten...

( - )( - ) gegen die Duschbox gedrückte Titten...

()() Tittchen von Kate Moss...


----------



## Tokko (24 Apr. 2008)

Ich finde es gut wen sich User gewählt ausdrücken können.....

:thx: für deinen Beitrag.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------

